# Metro



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

All lines closed, no idea why.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> All lines closed, no idea why.


Cairo's main Metro line comes to a halt Sunday morning due to a labour strike.
Employees of Abu Seif Electronics staged a sit-in and occupied the Metro line between Al Zahraa and Dar El Salem stations to protest the late payment of their wages and financial corruption within the company's administration, Egypt’s state-run Middle East News Agency (MENA) reports.

A managerial official at Abu Seif Electronics, who prefers to remain anonymous, tells Ahram Online that management asked all workers for patience until the company overcomes it’s financial shortcomings.

Abu Seif factory management announced that the protesting workers are "not a majority."

The head of the state-run Metro company, Abdallah Fawzy, claims that the workers used force and that police have been contacted to put an end to the situation, quotes Al-Ahram's Arabic website.

Police forces are on the scene and are currently negotiating with the workers. Roughly four million people ride Cairo's underground per day.

Disgruntled electronics workers halt Cairo Metro line - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------

